# How to cut Marco rock?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

The biggest problem that it can not be out of water for the long time, since it has incrusted part, which I need to cut out.
I was planning to drill few holes and try to brake it using some wide tool. looked on Google, but did not find something good
Any ideas?

Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

I found that drilling small holes in them and then using a chisel and hammer will work or instead of the chisel and hammer, use the bone cutters or a saw


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*cutting rock*

Use a mask, and a saw zaw or hack saw,


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Drywall saw works good too


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

It is done, but would not recommend to do it when having live corals sit on top of the rock. Much more time needed to do it properly.

thanks anyone for advice

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Dinamite small charges russian style


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

angle grinder with a diamond wheel on it.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

explor3r said:


> Dinamite small charges russian style





Flexin5 said:


> angle grinder with a diamond wheel on it.


Thanks for ideas 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

In the future for anyone trying to do this, I have a few tile saws that can be used. They've always been used with either porcelain or ceramic so there should be no problems with contamination. It has a 10" blade so you're good to cut most pieces.

Sorry I didn't see this earlier Greg, I could have loaned it to you.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> I
> Sorry I didn't see this earlier Greg, I could have loaned it to you.


Thanks Dave

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

